

Early iPhone Adopters Extremely Satisfied - dawie
http://ce.seekingalpha.com/article/44709?source=feed

======
bigidea
It is often tempting to substitute 'smug' with a word like 'satisfied', but we
must resist this unnatural temptation.

------
mnemonicsloth
No kidding. Also:

Life Partners of Homosexuals Frequently Gay Themselves.

------
mpc
Eary iPhone adopters are the easiest for Apple to satisfy....

